# Signs of stress



## ZEW (Oct 28, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me signs to look for in terms of heat stress. My snake room (and my one pair of azureus) gets to about 79 in mid afternoon, with most of the night/morning being closer to 70. I am not concerned about my temps, my frogs are doing awesome, growing fast, and courting/calling. 

But if the frogs do get too hot what will they do? Climb the glass? Move around frantically? Bury down under a hide? Breathe faster? Sit in their water bowl????

Just curious, Thanks!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It depends on how hot it is.. basically you'll see some escape behaviors and attempts to utilize cooler microclimats. Once those options are not longer available, spasms will set in and if the temp isn't brought under control death. 

Ed


----------



## ZEW (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks! When you say spasms what exactly do you mean? Small muscle fasiculations and twitches? Or full on seizure type of movements?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

full seizures followed by rigor.. (but it should be noted that this can also be a sign of calcium insufficiency). 

Ed


----------

